# why are we so under rated



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

why are we so under rated. alot of people say where going to fail and 1 player cant make the diffrence. but yet there saying kobe can lead the lakers to the playoffs? and hes got only odom. Plus we have yao and jim jackson and where still going to get a pg and a backup center. i still think we will get 4th or 5th seed and if we get to go against denver first round of playoffs i think we can win. So why are people saying where not going to make the playoffs or get a horrible seed?:upset:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Houston looks a lot like last year's league-worst Orlando, plus Yao Ming. That alone is enough to scare many people into not rating Houston very highly. I personally have them in the 6-8th seed range -- you have a different look than last year, but different doesn't necessarily mean better. If you're going to move up any higher, it'll have to mean another major Yao improvement. If he can add another 3-4 MPG and 3-4 PPG, then I'd start to watch out. He's the key to the team being either just another playoff team or a force to beware.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

how does it look likt the magic frm last yr? where not starting lue and gaines. and we have yao the great JJ and a better coach.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Me personally the offseason ratings dont matter i would not want to be rated high only to have all of the pressure on you to succede. I would want to sneak up on people. People saying dam the rockets have the best record in the west after the first month. Wow did not expect that. And then still having doubters the whole season can be good to prove them wrong. I think the rockets can get one of the 4 top seeds and make it out of the first round maybe get to the Western Conference finals and go against the spurs and have a fighting chance to win the west.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

Why are we rated where we are? (Notice, I don't say underrated.)

Because the simple fact of the matter is, most west teams have at least one "decent" player at every position. We're still severely lacking at the point guard. And don't give me the "we're waiting for the market" BS. Dawson hasn't made any signings. That's the simple fact of the matter. I don't care WHY he didn't. He didn't. That's all that matters here. And with Damon Jones siging a $5M/2Y deal, don't tell me we're waiting for the market to slow down. We're sitting on our butts, and I've about had enough of this crap. Also, we have basically zero depth.

C: Yao
PF: Howard-Taylor-Weatherspoon
SF: Jackson-Nachbar
SG: McGrady-Piatkowski-Gaines
PG: Lue

Now, starting at the C and SG spots, we've got two great players. We have a couple good 3rd/4th options in Howard and Jackson. But other than that? Unless we want to play Yao 48 minutes a game or use Spoon as a backup, he's going to end up passing out in the middle of the season. Keep in mind, he's playing Olympic Basketball this summer and is basically playing ALL YEAR. It's going to take its toll eventually. And unless we sign someone to back up Tyronn "I AM NOT A STARTER" Lue, we're going to get ROASTED nearly every game.

This just won't cut it.

As of right now, I am one seriously pissed off diehard Rockets fan.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Dude KeiranHalcyon you need to just calm down take a breather and just relax. Count to 10 go take a walk outside. The Rockets will get a point guard and a backup center before the season starts its only august still 4 months left until the first game starts so just wait a little bit longer and the rockets should get more pieces to the puzzle.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

yep


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Honestly what steady starting PG is left out there. I don't think Charlie Ward is even an average starting PG anymore. Personally I would rather start Reece Gaines and see how he could do if the Rockets don't get Mike James or Damon Jones. There aren't really any trade possibilities for them and there aren't any good PG's really worth signing. Gaines still could become a good player. Sign Ward as a back-up or insurance starter if Gaines fails, but at least give him a chance. 

As for the back-up center problem. It looks as if the Rockets are gonna trade Piatakowski for Mutombo, who more than ready to step in and fill the 15 back up minutes. This team looks like it could actually be a 4 seed next year. I expect a 5 or 6 seed from them but I wouldn't be surprised to see them nab the 4th seed.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Alot of people are totally disregarding how we performed last year because 3 of our starters were traded. They see this as a Magic team + Yao Ming, and judging from his numbers how much of an improvement can a 17 and 9 a game guy be? I don't really think the players we add from now are going to be "vital" to our team's success. We have 3 great offensive post options in Ming, Howard and Taylor. McGrady will create open shots on the perimeter and pull defenses away from Yao. 

One thing I've noticed about Yao is that he still lets the smaller defenders push him out to the FT line. Getting positioning isn't all about strength, a lot of it is experience. I think as this year progresses Yao is going to get closer and closer to the basket each time he touches the ball, with perimeter defenses focussed on McGrady+Jim Jackson and post defenders keeping an eye on the outside shot of Mo Taylor and Juwan Howard. Once these guys start playing consistently there is no reason why this team can't go deep into the playoffs.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

everyone(including me) has been saying that we will get a pg and backup c. but it still hasn't happened yet(at least we aren't over paying derek fisher). but with the current roster we have, this is not a team team in the league. right now we have yao, tmac, jackson, howard, taylor, and nachbar(who isn't really all that proven though i expect him to play well). at this point we are a playoff team but shouldn't have home court. people are wrong to say that we should miss the playoffs(10th in the west is definately expecting bad things to happen), but right now this team is thin and not great. 6 or 7 seed would be about right.

when we get our pg, things will change. a backup center will make it even better. after we get those guys, we will be pushed to the top 4 or 5 of the west. but right now we should not be that highly rated.


----------



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

With yao and tmac, a solid free agent will join the Rockets. So it is too early to rate the Rockets.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

u didnt hear were prob going to get mutombo


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketsthathavespurs</b>!
> u didnt hear were prob going to get mutombo


just like we were probably going to get mike james? and like we were probably going to get brent barry? damon jones?

i'm just saying that with our current roster, i can completely understand people doubting the team. we all expect the rockets to improve the roster(and they should). right now, this team is in the lower half of the playoffs. depending on who we get, we'll move up a few spots.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

i mean pia is prob going to get traded for mutumbo. thats wut it said in chicago news and also sports radio 610 but ur right it can still go wrong i hope it works though


----------



## ms200402 (May 2, 2004)

If it is really Magic last year, With JVG was very different to without JVG, you guys not to forget JVG is the key person in 
this Rockets, Not t-mac, Not Yaoming. 

I believed JJ would be great last season because of JVG, 
I believe Howard will be great this season because of JVG,
also for Lu, and Gaines.

Rockets will be 51-31 next season, No. 4-6 seed in west because
they can not catch Spurs , so 4th is the best for them.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

good post


----------

